# gun show summit county,,,,



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Any new toys ? my brother picked up a nice rugar gp100, 357 magnum stainless. for a reasonable price. though it seemed like the guns were very high priced at most vendors.. also im not sure about this new gun law,,, you dont have to register your hand guns [email protected]


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

What new gun law? Ohio has no gun registration law, never did that I know of


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

well last year i bought a few guns and they had to do background checks. took maybe 5 mins, this year guys were buying guns and all they had too show was a valid ohio id.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Background checks are not gun registration. Any guns sold through dealers you will have to fill out Form 4473, its the law. Everyone at a gunshow arent so called" dealers" and can sell without filling out forms. I could buy a table and sell my personal firearms .It is good common sense to know who you are selling to and atleast ask to see proper ID


----------



## OHF1 (Sep 20, 2008)

I talked to somebody yesterday who said they (a vendor) was selling .45 ACP FMJ for fifty cents per round! If that is true, I think it just became to expensive to target shoot anymore!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Some dealers/vendors are flat out trying to stick it to ya...I was quoted $30 per 50 for 9MM ball ammo yesterday, Im trying to pick up ammo here and there but I wont pay those crazy prices, I will do without first.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

u can find a few deals there, but i checked prices at pro gun let me just say they were more in my range. my mint marlin 22 mag model 25m bolt action 5 round clip with a scope. a vendor( dealer) or what ever you call em, offered me $75 for it. and told me it was not worth that much, it was funny cuz i bought that gun from him, last year, for $190 you should have seen his face when i told him that, he turned bright red and walked away some are scammers some are crazy. an there are some good guys there, its all in who or what you find


----------

